# Star wars kits you would like to see!



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I posted this in the "wish list" but I thought that Star Wars deserved it's own thread. I think I speak for many when I say that a kit of the Tantive IV is at the very top of a lot of wish lists!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I still want a Sandcrawler. It was in episodes 2 and 4.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I like the sandcrawler idea. And a "Rebel Transport" would
be nice too.

James


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Two words:
Blockade Runner


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Escape pod with droids.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Blockade Runner, good lord, Blockade Runner... A Correlian Corvette Tantive IV Rebel _BLOCKADE RUNNER_!

And, please, a decent Y-Wing. Comparable size to the original X-Wing kit.

A re-release of the original Darth Vader kit would be much appreciated as well.

Some of the designs from the new trilogy are good, but none excite me the way the OT craft did.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

1. Blockade Runner
2. Super Star Destroyer (multi-media kit, resin, photo etch) 22" inches minimum.
3. Episode II troop transport with pilot, gunner, and Yoda figures. Not mushy-soft-detailed figures, but well sculpted and accurate enough to be worth the price of admission in and of themselves. That was the value added on the original SMT Y-Wing.
4. New tool Artoo and Threepio. Would consider new if accurate and nothing like the 70s era iterations. While they were fun while I was 10 years-old, they are so inaccurate that I have them stockpiled in my attic awaiting the patience to sculpt an accurate head for Theepio and address the Artoo collar problem and dome panel alignment issue.
5. Sandcrawler would be nice, but it has to be nice. Otherwise it'll languish on the shelves too.

last but not least...

6. Lightsaber kits!!! Ala the Star Trek exploration set genre. Oh what fun we could have metalising, vacum chroming, or bare metal foiling these puppies for display and play.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Constant-scale 1/48 fighters:
A-Wing
B-Wing
X-Wing
Y-Wing
Naboo fighter
Jedi Starfighter with Hyper ring
Ep II Clone Army gunship
Luke's T-16 Skyhopper
TIE Bomber

1/25
Luke's original landspeeder with Luke, Ben & droids
ESB Snowspeeder with realistic figures

1/35
AT-ST with interior and figures, just like a REAL armor kit

Various:
Blockade runner, about 18" or 24" long
Accurate Star Destoyer, 18"
Rebel medical frigate, 18"
Queen Amidala's chrome SR-71, 12" to 18"
Senator Padme's chrome flying wing, 18" span
(NOT chromed in the box, we can paint the damn things silver)
Accurate Star Destroyer
Super Star Destroyer

1/6
Accurate 3PO and R2 figures

It is of course essential to consult Alfred Wong, patternmaker for SMT models, on any and all Star Wars projects .


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

How about some nicely done figure kits in the Aurora tradition? In view of the immense popularity of Star Wars, I think they would be well received and could expand interest in the Polar Lights line of figure kits beyong the current group of 40+ folks who remember the original Auroras.

Huzz


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Whoa... you guys beat me to every single one of my suggestions! 

Except for this...

ROTJ Death Star II (with actual DETAILING, not the soft lumps on the soon-to-be-reissued <WHY?> AMT/Ertl ANH Death Star.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

*Top 5*

My top five most wanted kits would be:

1)Y-Wing 1/48 scale
2)Y-Wing 1/48 scale
3)Y-Wing 1/48 scale
4)Y-Wing 1/48 scale
5)Rebel Blockade Runner (scale? approx 16" long)

bonus:
An Imperial Star Destroyer worth owning!

Edge


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

*Addendum*

John P!

Excellent catch. I too would buy;

1. Landspeeder
2. Naboo Flying Wing
3. Naboo SR-71
4. 1/35 scale snowspeeder
5. 1/35 scale AT-AT

and.... while we're shooting for the stars

6. Taun Taun in the vein of he Rancor monster vinyl kit. Get someone from Gentle Giant to scuplt the figure and nail either Solo or Skywalker's visage "right on" and you'll sell out.
7. Princess in Jabba Slave Girl outfit. Borderline family product.... but with the same requirements for likeness above and it'll be the first "kit" in that form that would actually look like Carrie Fischer!


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

I always like the Sandcrawler idea! How easy would that be to tool up!!

Y-Wing too!

YO


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

RE-RELEASE:

R2
C-3PO


Please!!!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Darkhunter said:


> I posted this in the "wish list" but I thought that Star Wars deserved it's own thread. I think I speak for many when I say that a kit of the Tantive IV is at the very top of a lot of wish lists!!!!


Hey Excuse Me BUT Which ship is the Tantive IV? BTW as of this Posting I Bought the Ertl Vinyl Vader Kit (Thanks again Rick!) Anyhoo I Love the Detailing BUT Whats up with the Pose? when you add his Lightsaber Vader Looks more like a Baseball Card of Nolan Ryan! lol I too would Love to see the STYRENE DARTH (the one that had the Glow in the Dark Saber and IIRC Eyes) I would think that since ol' Darth has such a Prominite Role in this Soon To Be Released Episode that there would be a Repop. Also since we're talkin' about SW I REALLY WANT that Regular Tie Fighter Set,NOT the Vader Tie NOT the Little Tie Fighter with the Triangular Wings (I have this one What the Hell Is This?) My brothers-In Law Gave me this little Tie with Triangle Wings,I saw one in "Jedi" But I wondered what these guys are called?

Happy Holidays (Gotta be PC :drunk: )

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

lonfan said:


> Hey Excuse Me BUT Which ship is the Tantive IV? My brothers-In Law Gave me this little Tie with Triangle Wings,I saw one in "Jedi" But I wondered what these guys are called?
> 
> Happy Holidays (Gotta be PC :drunk: )
> 
> JOHN/LONFAN


Tantive IV = Leia's ship from the beginning of the original movie.

The TIE you're talking about is the TIE Interceptor


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

lonfan said:


> Hey Excuse Me BUT Which ship is the Tantive IV?
> 
> My brothers-In Law Gave me this little Tie with Triangle Wings,I saw one in "Jedi" But I wondered what these guys are called?
> 
> JOHN/LONFAN


Tantive IV = Princess Leia's Starship in the opening scene of "A New Hope". It also showed up in Jedi's fight scene.

Tie with Triangle Wings = TIE Interceptor


YO


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tie Interceptor is what you've got there.
I think JohnP hit the nail on the board with the 1/48th scale list. But in addition to that but in other scales, what about a Sandtrooper on a Dewback? A decent cloud city? Or a Death Star gun tower (someone did a scratchbuild of this a while back and saw it on the Starship Modeler's board, awesome!)?


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks for the Info. My Brothers In Law are off to Collage and turned these Pieces over to me. But it was Quite a Compliment when I see they had suspended on Fishing Twine,the Millineum Falcon that I had Built up in 1995! Not to Blow my own Horn here but this Falcon Kit Looked SO Well Detailed (Right down to the Rusty Weathering!) I honestly had to ask where he got it. I was Shocked when I was told I'D MADE THIS!! (Well In My Defense I WAS still Drinkin' wayback then lol AND we didn't have Kids Either!LOL) Well I also have the Little Two Legged Walker and that Shuttle Tirillem(Sorry) Anyway Doesn't that Shuttle I'm Speaking of Look alot like the Model Ship Luke is Playing with in Star Wars? Just my opinion lol
LONFAN


----------



## Xavadis (Jan 10, 2004)

1/72 Y-wing
1/72 B-wing
1/72 Falcon


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Constant-scale 1/48 fighters:
> A-Wing
> B-Wing
> X-Wing
> ...


Ok, sorry, I'm chiming in late on this thread. I know John is a scale nut like I am so consider this.

A 150 meter long Blockade Runner in 1/350 scale is JUST a hair shy of 17 inches. I'd much rather loose an inch and get a real scale. Especially when we're starting to get some other (Trek) stuff in 1/350.

A 18 inch Star Destroyer IMHO is still too small. A 1,600 meter Star Destroyer in 1/2500 scale is 25 1/4 inches long. A SD in that scale could be very nicely detailed and be scale to a host of other 1/2500 kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> Ok, sorry, I'm chiming in late on this thread. I know John is a scale nut like I am so consider this.
> 
> A 150 meter long Blockade Runner in 1/350 scale is JUST a hair shy of 17 inches. I'd much rather loose an inch and get a real scale. Especially when we're starting to get some other (Trek) stuff in 1/350.
> 
> A 18 inch Star Destroyer IMHO is still too small. A 1,600 meter Star Destroyer in 1/2500 scale is 25 1/4 inches long. A SD in that scale could be very nicely detailed and be scale to a host of other 1/2500 kits.


 I am in complete agreement! (I hadn't worked the scale lengths out, so I was giving ballparks)


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey Hows about that Longer more Sinister Looking Star Destroyer (As seen in ESB)? I'd LOVE to see that one as a Kit!

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Blockade Runner? Make your own!










I thought about molding it, but the amount of silicone and the molding techniques would be intense, not to mention copyright.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

terryr said:


> Blockade Runner? Make your own!
> I thought about molding it, but the amount of silicone and the molding techniques would be intense, not to mention copyright.


Incredible work. I'm envious of your time and skill. Time I could get... but that'd be a divorce...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I just happened to hear that Fine Molds is thinking about this one. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

terryr said:


> I just happened to hear that Fine Molds is thinking about this one. Anyone know for sure?


You have my attention. Where did you hear?


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Now That would be Awsome. 1:72 would still be quite large :thumbsup:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The Tantive IV is the Corellian Corvette blockade runner we see at the start of Episode IV.


----------



## modeljunky (Sep 3, 2004)

how about a stormtrooper on a dewback...
Or a fully articulated destroyer droid.....


----------



## sunkist (Jan 18, 2005)

Definitively the Tantive IV. The Super Star Destroyer Executor and the Sand Crawler would be interesting models.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

While we're wishing... 
How about the Probe Droid that discovered the rebel base in ESB? (articulated)
Also a Y-Wing with a large enough scale to have fun with the details.
AND the Medical Frigate from the end of ESB? I've always loved that thing for some reason.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

The Super Star Destroyer _*Executor*_
The Death Star II
Imperial Probe Droid from "Empire"
Medical Frigate

Is someone counting these votes?
Is there a chance these will appear as kits? :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mikephys said:


> Also a Y-Wing with a large enough scale to have fun with the details.


 It's a shame SMT got that C&D - their 1/48 Y-Wing was killer!
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ywing1.html


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

There was a toy of the probe droid. It was fairly accurate.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I understand SMT made a resin model of it too, but I missed out.


----------



## SubStuff (Sep 10, 2001)

Oh! You guys are only interested in them big things ............. I'll just keep quiet and amass my fleet.........


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Ya, I like my models the way I like my women 'Big and Beefy'
Or is it..
the way I like my coffee 'Strong and black'
maybe it was...
'Sweet and creamy'


Never mind :freak:


----------



## SubStuff (Sep 10, 2001)

and to think, I was told I have issues ...................


Ya, you keep your 1:48 fighters, and 1:72 scale ships and wait and wait and wait and wait...............

I'll just keep making the 1:10,000 sale capitol ship fleet growing, and growing and growing

and I'll be adding the Carrack and Lancer to the fleet very soon!

And for you guys wanting a more accurate Star Destroyer must not know of the stuff being done for the one that we can get


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Seeing the detail of the Rancor, I know the possibilities are endless. I would love to see a vinyl 

• Taun-Taun 1/6 or 1/8
• Jabba throne room in scale with the Rancor complete with Jabba, Bib, Fett, Crumb, Slave Princess, Han(Carbonite), Lando(Bounty Hunter), Jedi Luke to go with the Rancor & maybe another Gamorrean Guard. Think of the Dio possibilities.
• Sandtrooper w/dewback
• Sandcrawler
• Landspeeder
• Trash Compactor scene
• ABSOLUTLY I would love to see "Aurora-style" kits of the major characters!!!

Travis


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Here's another homemade blockade runner in progress.

http://www.phoxim.de/jochen_ortmann_blockaderunner/jochen_ortmann_blockaderunner.html


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

With Episode III just around the corner, a vinyl Anakin kit with his injuries on Mustafar along with his prosthetics AND optional armor and helmet would be on my wish list. It could even go so far as to have the tilting table and Med Droids as part of a diorama. 

What the heck? It would be an excellent long term scratch building project!

The Interdictor Class Star Destroyer would be an interesting addition, although it is not from any film.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

How about the fighters in the same scale as the original toys?


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

EASY I want to see a 1/6 Scale Diorama of Vader Choking the Crap out of the Rebel Commander! You Know from Early in the First Film (Uh what do they call that one Now? Episode 25 or sumptin' LOL) The Line is: "If This Is A Counseler Ship,Then WHERE IS THE AMBASSADOR!?!" Sound of Windpipe Shattering! Would make for a Interesting Piece if Done well.Heck maybe Sculpted by Yeagher or one of you Fantastic GK Artists!
JOHN/LONFAN
BTW I imagine This Kit would require some Serious "Pinning" lol Especially if done in Resin!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Just One More Thing- What is that SUPER-SIZE Star Destroyer (in ESB) Called I'd LOVE to see a Kit of that also. I'm talkin' about the one that IIRC Took a Nose Dive late in the Film.

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

lonfan said:


> Just One More Thing- What is that SUPER-SIZE Star Destroyer (in ESB) Called I'd LOVE to see a Kit of that also.


The Super Star Destroyer -- Vader's was named _Executor_. 

It would be great to have the one from Episode III, a larger version of the one from Episode IV, and an even bigger one of the SSD, all so that I could use a Scottish accent to say, "They come in three sizes; wee, not-so-wee, and _friggin' huge_!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## hq72resins (Jun 6, 2005)

Rebel Transport Resin Kit is in the works in 1/350 scale! I hope! :drunk:


----------

